# War Propaganda



## ROBERT HENDERSON (Apr 11, 2008)

While serving as Master with the Malawi Lake Service between 1981 and 1984 I came across a story regarding major naval battle on Lake Nyasa during World War One. Tanganyka at the time was a German colony and Nyasaland a British colony, each nation having a gunboat on the lake. The commanding officer of each boat were best of friends and used to meet up on the lake for drinks. 1914 war broke out and the British commander was ordered to destroy the German ship. Knowing where the German boat would be the commander of H.M.S.Guendolin set sail, rendezvoused with the German ship, opened fire, sunk the ship and took the crew prisoners of war.
On a visit to the Lake museum in a glass case is the front page of the Times newspaper of that era. The Headlines: BRITAIN WINS MAJOR NAVAL BATTLE ON LAKE NYASA.
For some photos and more on Lake Malawi go to www.geoffstravelscrapbook.co.uk(Cloud)


----------



## AncientBrit (Oct 6, 2007)

Ach! Der leibe....War-time = Propaganda. Peace-time = Press Release.
Its just politicians doing what they do best.....Lie through their teeth!
AB


----------



## ROBERT HENDERSON (Apr 11, 2008)

Ancient Brit
What on old synic you are. Politician lie? never.
Regards Robert


----------



## John Rogers (May 11, 2004)

I thought it was Humphrey Bogart that sank the German ship with the torpedo tied to the bow of his little boat,the African Queen. Sure had me fooled.

John.


----------



## AncientBrit (Oct 6, 2007)

I thought it was Peter Otoole with a torpedo on a stick lol Cant believe a thing Hollywood says can we?
AB


----------



## tunatownshipwreck (Nov 9, 2005)

"The first casualty of war is the truth". I don't know who said that.


----------



## J Boyde (Apr 7, 2005)

I believe that the truth is getting harder to find every day. It is not just war that bends the truth, politicians do it all day every day. It is also known as spin.
Jim B


----------



## Norm (Jun 21, 2006)

CS Forrester novel, The African Queen,1935. Sinking of the German lake gunboat Konigin Luise by British lake gunboats Matilda and Amelia after bieng crippled by the African Queen.


----------



## Jeffers (Jan 4, 2006)

AncientBrit said:


> I thought it was Peter Otoole with a torpedo on a stick lol Cant believe a thing Hollywood says can we?
> AB


That was a film called, I believe, "Murphy's War" with O'Toole playing a seaman who sets out to sink the U-boat that sank his ship and killed his shipmates. It's years since I saw it.


----------



## Riptide (Aug 21, 2007)

J Boyde said:


> I believe that the truth is getting harder to find every day. It is not just war that bends the truth, politicians do it all day every day. It is also known as spin.
> Jim B


How do you bend,twist or change the truth.Truth remains constant,if it is altered it is no longer the truth.Just call those that try ------- Liers.Kenneth.(Thumb)


----------

